# New Ride



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay.. here is a pic of the new ride. I think I can drag a **** pop or two behind this beast. Gotta get a trolling valve then we'll test the deisel vs. gas inboard theory a little. The first tarpon jumped is going to call for a serious Lone Star Beer celebration once it happens!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

340 seavee is REALLY NICE. Congrats on the new boat

Justin


----------

